# Bubbler Cloner



## bono (Aug 25, 2007)

Has anybody used the bubbler cloner in the DIY section? I'm just curious if you used a humidity dome over the contraption. Also did you add anything to the water or just adjust the PH? I was thinking a bit of superthrive or something. I'm going to walmart tomorrow to pick up an airstone and air pump.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2799 
massproducer put this up. very well written.
hope this helps.


----------



## bono (Aug 25, 2007)

Yup thats where I got my info from. It doesn't say anything about a humidity dome but I assume he used one. Also I was just wondering if anybody else had any opinion on adding something to the water. I just set mine up and used plain water so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Mutt (Aug 25, 2007)

no that system doesn't require a humidity dome. Neither does the cup of water trick. but...the water temp is important a seedling warming mat will do the trick. you want about mid-upper 70's. 
Regular water will work just fine, unless you have really hard tap water than go with bottled.


----------



## bono (Aug 25, 2007)

Cool! I have a small aquarium heater on a timer that I'll use to keep the temps up. Thanks!


----------



## Bubby (Aug 25, 2007)

I made a bubbler practically identical to massproducers (except waay smaller).

I first tried with filtered water, some superthrive, and greenfuse (root stimulant). All 12 of them developed root rot within the week.

I told this to my hydrostore clerk, and apparently her boss had done some tests, and found that tapwater (no additives!) worked best.

I tried this, and 8 of 12 have rooted so far (I'm still *rooting* for the others! :laugh.

No dome was used.


----------



## bono (Aug 25, 2007)

i wonder what was in the additives that caused root rot. How long did it take the 8 you have going now to show roots? I just set mine up today and used tap water but only one clone to see how it'll work. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Bubby (Aug 25, 2007)

I honestly don't remember _exactly _when I first started the cuttings in water.. but it hasn't been more than two weeks. They didn't all take at the same time.. some are still in there without any sign of rooting, while others are already transplanted into coco.

I think the root rot was caused by either of these:

One of my cuttings had a gash in the stem that ended up turning gooey. Apparently root rot spreads fast, so this could have contaminated the whole lot.

This "greenfuse" stuff could also be the blame. The stuff sort of scares me.. I've left a container of filtered water + superthrive + greenfuse out for about a week, and the water turned murky with some sort of slime. Hydroshop clerk didn't know anything about this.

Point is: stick with water. 

Hope you have fun with it.



> That is one reason I love this method so much, because you can see all of the stages of your clone rooting right in front of your eyes.


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a very high success rate with the bubble cloner.

I have a mother plant and i clone regularly and give away to friends.

I have tested many scenarios.

The most successful for me is PH'd distilled water.  Of course it became a pain in the arse to get and also has cost so i've been substituted tapwateras of late.  I don't mind tossing clones now.  It hurt deep down to toss plants but i'm over it now. My tap is clean and has minimal chlorine. Test your tap for PPM before you decide.  I have found that the rooting compounds definitely speed up root growth.  Get some if you don't have.  I change my water WEEKLY.  I use no humidity dome.  I do mist frequently with  distilled water premixed in gallon with 1/4 teaspoon S.T.  I do not use a heating device and would advise against it unless your climate including lighting still is not enough to heat your water into the seventies(not likely).

I think many people OVERFILL their resivoirs.  I don't place my stems directly in the water.  I want my roots to be motivated to grow down to the water source.  They will get plenty of water through the humidity and by the bursting bubbles, and of course your regular misting.


----------



## bono (Aug 26, 2007)

What rooting hormone are you using?


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 27, 2007)

i am currently using: Dip n Grow

i would like to try a gel type but i just cant seem to run out of this stuff (concentrate)


----------



## bono (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok So i clipped two shoots last night to clone and this morning i wake up and they're just keeled over! Is this normal? (Ignore the one in the front on the right... its something else.) The stem is getting plenty of mist so I don't understand. Are they too big?


----------



## Bubby (Aug 27, 2007)

Strange.. mine never keeled over. I had some stems sitting in the water, and others just above, and some of both rooted.

I see the one on the left has lots of water droplets around her. Maybe her leaves are getting too wet? :confused2:


----------



## bono (Aug 27, 2007)

How did you prep yours? I took mine from the plant and put them directly into a cup of water that was mixed with the correct portion of rooting hormone. I then made the 45* cuts under water and they went right into the cloner. I have 3 others that I had soaking over night just to see if they would root faster or slower. Did I do something wrong here?


----------



## Bubby (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a liquid rooting hormone. I mix it with 2/3 parts water, and dip the cuttings in it right after they are cut. They stay in there for 10-30 seconds, until I cut the next one. Then I put them in my bubbler, which is filled with nothing but filtered water (adjusted to PH of 6.2).

I use a shallow (3 inch) container, so there's quite a bit of splashing. I use cut up pieces of neoprene, from $0.50 neoprone rope floaters, to hold the cuttings in place. So the system is lightproof, and splash proof.

I'd try it without the superthrive, like Mutt suggested. :confused2:

You'll get it sooner or later! 

edit: So I was looking around, and caught this:


> well mate,ive only ever used superthrive the one time in a bubbler and it sent my roots black and full of gue so i tend to stay away from it.


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 27, 2007)

Hmmmm.  How long did you have your plant exposed to air prior to submerging in rooting compound or water?  You do not want air to enter or it will die right away.  i take my cuttings at a pretty good size.  I don't think the size is your problem at all.  I keep my compound as close as possible so i can get it in there asap.  then i let it sit for 10 sec. then trasplant.  My system is about 6" deep filled to about 3 - 31/2" of water as well.  You can also cut submerged to ensure no air enters.

You need to search this forum for one of the many great videos on growing marijuana.  there is a great one called: Mr Green, I grow chronic.  Has a great tutorial on cloning.

if you cant find it here, PM me and i'll send it to ya.

it is comon for clones to wilt and come back.  i can usually tell by the way a clone wilts wether it got air in the stem or not.  they tend to shrivel and wilt.  kinda a miserable clone death  :doh: 

yours may make it.  Dont over mist them.  I just hit mine at noon and evenings and sometimes imbetween. Just dont let them dry out.  but dont drown them.  "Mist" them.


----------



## bono (Aug 27, 2007)

The clones were left out of water for maybe 10 seconds, probabaly less. They went from the plant directly into a cup full of water and root hormone. Then were cut on a 45 on a plate with enough water to cover the stem and then right into the system. 

Maybe its my system that just sucks. I have a really deep tub but now that I'm thinking about it all the ones I've seen at the hydro shop were really shallow as well. I'll see if I can make up a smaller system. I'll look for that video I remember seeing it on youtube a while back. 

I put a humidity dome over them and they don't look as dead. They're almost standing up, almost. I'll let you guys know how its going in the morning with some more pictures and maybe a new system...

Thanks for all your help the info is great!


----------



## bono (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok so I've got a new setup! Much smaller and the babies seem to be doing much better!


----------



## Bubby (Aug 28, 2007)

They're looking better! I bet they'll pull through.

Did you ditch the superthrive, or are you still trying that?


----------



## bono (Aug 28, 2007)

plain water this time around


----------



## cyberhavic (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey newbie for your bubbler cloning tub, use clonex, its available at your local hydro store. cost about 25 for a litre definetly worth it. for this solution you use 10 ml per quart of water used so if you have four gallons then a 160ml of clonex is what you need. adjust your ph to 6.3 or 6.2 first is better. As long as it runs all the time misting the cuttings they will root in 3-7 days. You could also leave them in longer for about a month in your cloning tub and watch them quadrupel in size. I have an ez clone, which makes everything easier. Best idea for water. use brita, or pur water filters for water. When you filter water the ph will be right at 6.0 which is awesome cause you dont have to adjust unless you want. if you leave them in a month they will be huge and you will only have to veg for a couple of weeks before you decide to go into flowering. With this method your plant after month will be at least a foot tall.


----------



## Weeddog (Aug 29, 2007)

Ive had great success using this kind of cloner.  I always use RO water only and dont even check the ph.  Keep water temp in the upper 70's to lower 80's.  I always use a clean razor blade to take cuts.


----------



## bono (Aug 29, 2007)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> Ive had great success using this kind of cloner. I always use RO water only and dont even check the ph. Keep water temp in the upper 70's to lower 80's. I always use a clean razor blade to take cuts.


 
Do you put your stems into the water or leave them above?


----------



## Weeddog (Aug 30, 2007)

The last ones I cloned, the stems were in the water and the water was boiling with bubbles.  Roots showed in about a week and half.  I left them in for 3 weeks and they had lots of roots on them.  Had to untangle to get them out the holes.  Those plants are thriving really well outside.
Be sure to use clean water while cloning.  I use reverse osmosis water, you could go with bottled, distilled water.


----------



## nemesis_1999 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thx for info


----------



## zlessley (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=189462#post189462
made my own, keeps the humidity high and you don't have to adjust water level.. and it keeps the bloody cat out!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey I built one of these as well..cant wait to work with it...I now have heard a few people say they add stuff to the H2O....when massproducer made the thread it was just plain H2O...and Thats how I plan to clone..Keep it green


----------

